# small black dots on belly



## vizslasanfrancisco (Aug 8, 2020)

our 6 year old female has had a small black dot that looks like it could be a blood blister on her belly, but our vet checked it out and said it's too small to really biopsy, and they can't tell exactly what it is. we have been watching the one spot (pictured), and now a second, smaller black dot appeared on the opposite side of her belly. we could put her under to do punch biopsies, or continue to watch... has anyone else experienced this? she runs outside on hikes often, so i thought it might be a scratch from some brush at first, but now am leaning towards the biopsy...


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm no Expert, but that looks like a Tick Head to me!


----------

